# Getting 2 New Mice Today :D



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Yup today I am getting 3 free mice today. I haven't seen pictures, but I thought I could use them as feeder breeders. They said the female is 'grey', her son is black, and the other male is 'white'. And they also said the female is pregnant, so I can't wait since I lost all of my babies recently


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Aw, sorry to hear that you lost some recently. 

Post a picture of the girl, she sounds cute! =)


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks

She and her son actually ended up being a dark agouti or sable. I haven't taken any pictures since I am out of town now, but I will when I get back


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

They had their babies while I was away, so now I got about 9 extra :lol:

I would post some pictures, but she gets really scared when you get near her cage. So with my recent bad luck with my mice eating their babies, I am going to wait till they get a bit bigger. But I might try to get some pictures tonight still


----------

